# Lathe??????



## BAR 26 (Apr 13, 2005)

I have a brushed Mini motor, nad I was wondering if there was a lathe for the mini motors on the market yet??????


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

Cobra makes a lathe for slot car motors which should work for your mini motor:
http://www.teamcobra.com/cobra/slot.htm

Kinda pricey, but used ones are few and far between - I've been looking for a while.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I huse the Hudy slot car lathe...it works GREAT!

http://www.hudy.net/xhudy/products/proddesc.php?prod_id=86&kategoria=61


----------

